

Andy Rubin and carriers meddling with Android - danilocampos
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/android-carriers/

======
heresy
Carriers or OEMs certainly don't have the users in mind when they're "adding
value" by disabling features or shipping uninstallable apps.

We already know how well that worked out before 2007, why would it be
different this time?

Also, it's really handy to be able to redefine what openness means depending
on who's doing the asking and when they're asking you.

